# Lighthouse Lofts



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

has anybody dealt with or flew thier birds? thay've always got birds for sale and several of them at decent prices just wondering. they're in New York I think Mastic Beach

Kenneth Flippen


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's sad that they have a website, in which the only thing you can do is buy birds. No race results or anything worth looking at. Hopefully someone will know whether their birds are as good as they claim to be


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I did some googling, and it seems his name is Gary Bossong. I was able to see where he had purchased a bird for 350 euro in europe or asia. It also showed some closed auctions on ipigeon, but it did not state the owner, seller, and showed 0 bids. That is all I was able to find.


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

*I had the same impression*

I've not really give them alot of attention it seems like if you want it they've got it with out race results they're on a couple auction sites I think. 

I'm looking to buy young birds and fly them and select my breeders from birds proven in my loft I have somewhere around 27-30 pair(not sure yet on some 09's) and I'll bet I'm lucky if 6 or 8 are worth keeping. my plan is to fly them, and breed the best to the best it seems alot people agree on best to best even though a good racer dosen't guarantee a good breeder. but my guess the genes are there if the bird flew good and if not it go back to racing. not concerned with peds just performance.

Kenneth


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I know a few guys who will bring in 6 or 8 young birds in with their team to fly every year. They will try them out and which ever ones fly well they will then cross in with there birds. If they do not fly better they will get rid of them. 

Randy


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've thought about doing that myself. I would have already, but I just don't have the room. After this year I should be able to thin out my breeders much more. So that means less young birds from mine, and more room for some test birds. I do however, buy a few auction birdsto support our club(s), and some people give me a couple, so I guess that still counts


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Kenneth Flippen said:


> has anybody dealt with or flew thier birds? thay've always got birds for sale and several of them at decent prices just wondering. they're in New York I think Mastic Beach
> 
> Kenneth Flippen


He's only 25 miles from me and I've never heard of him or seen his name on the combine sheets so I guess he don't fly because if he did I would have seen him on the sheets.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

Pigeon0446 said:


> He's only 25 miles from me and I've never heard of him or seen his name on the combine sheets so I guess he don't fly because if he did I would have seen him on the sheets.



Maybe he's peddling pigeons by buying pedigree birds. Just my thoughts on it. I could be wrong. Who knows.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

1981 said:


> Maybe he's peddling pigeons by buying pedigree birds. Just my thoughts on it. I could be wrong. Who knows.


That's what I figured. It's a shame too. I think they're the ones who advertise having Heitzman sions and stassarts.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I think Ive seen his name in the results of some of the big one loft races


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I know nothing about him or them. However, there are guys who have good birds and do not race because of location or maybe other reasons.

But generally, if you want to acquire good racers, you should get them from good racers.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

By the way conditionfreak, were you pleasantly surprised as to the beauty of those Sions?


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Yea. I posted on the Sion thread I started awhile back, that they are sleek, healthy, muscular and beautiful. They put my own birds to shame. But, my birds can fly alright, so let's see what these Sions do for me (I have to add the "for me" because they fly for others well). 

They are beautiful birds in sight and in the hand. Very impressed thus far. I might order a kit of young birds from SkyLake.


----------



## ozzy1963 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey, becky with RKM Lofts, when you get ready to thin out your birds let me know. Guy's I have several of her birds and they are great, exactlly what she said they would be. This is going to be my first year racing, so we'll she how the young ones do!


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

He has the IF banner on his page but cant find anything else on him.


----------



## Lickfork (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't tell you much about what he's selling but he bought some Sions from me last spring. He kept up his part of the deal and done everything he said.


----------



## karenwrightus (Aug 21, 2010)

bad idea too be there.unless you know his birds. look at the birds. and form your own opinion.


----------



## karenwrightus (Aug 21, 2010)

He has good birds


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I've thought about doing that myself. I would have already, but I just don't have the room. After this year I should be able to thin out my breeders much more. So that means less young birds from mine, and more room for some test birds. I do however, buy a few auction birdsto support our club(s), and some people give me a couple, so I guess that still counts


hey Becky what do you do with all you bird if you dont want them anymore? is their a auction, or swap meet?


----------

